# graco 1500 texture machine



## dryrocker27 (Dec 2, 2007)

I am thinking about purchasing this machine and advertising textured walls and ceilings to our contractors. I currently have a hopper and compressor, but larger jobs are a real pain in the shoulder. any info on the graco?


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

I have had three of them. Depending on how much you texture will determine how long they last. Mine lasted less than a year each. We sprayed two houses a week.


----------



## dryrocker27 (Dec 2, 2007)

We do some stipple/stomp textures that we roll on and hit with a brush, will this machine apply the compound in a manner that we can stop rolling it on and yet still hit with a brush?


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

I bought one in 2004 and another one in 2006 as back up for a 300 room hotel we were remodeling floor by floor at that time. They both are still woriking till this day. I've only replaced the pump/hose one time on the older one. And had to rebuild my three gun's (the spring rust's out) six or so times total. I do alot of texturing and they are a real workhorse for me. I don't have one complaint. You also can get the larger size knockdown on ceilings that you can't get using a hopper. But, on repairs and stuff I use a hopper. I use a RTX 1000 for that. It has the option to use a hopper or the 7.5 gallon tub on it with the same gun. 

Tim, what went wrong with your rigs?


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

The pumps went bad so soon, I thought. They started to surge. Inconsistent. I really liked them tons better than the hopper, though. We use a Kodiak now. Has the rotor stator pump. Way more consistent. But you have to have air. It doesn't produce it's own like the Graco. Trade offs.


----------



## Brocktologist (Sep 16, 2008)

One problem with these pumps is hose length. If you're doing a two story you'll have to take it upstairs. Only one way to get the machine upstairs; *Brute strength and ignorance*. :laughing:


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

They're not very heavy... They just surge a lot. Kodiak is one of the best out there.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

A couple of things for the surge. Run a gallon of warm water through the machine to loosen up the hose so it dosen't stretch out. Also, when spraying on a second floor, if you keep the tub at least 3/4 full it helps with keeping it at a consistant flow. I run 75' of hose with no problems.


----------



## Brocktologist (Sep 16, 2008)

I know they are not too heavy but with the hose and all they still suck to drag around. I know, ***** ***** *****.
If I were to do it over I'd prolly just build a unit in the trailer and have a 1500 and or a hopper for smaller jobs.
_Either way I'll still be squirting like a porn star._:laughing:


----------



## altima (Jan 11, 2010)

*graco 1500 weak*

This unit is great for the amount of material it can hold, But lacks compressor power. ensure you run it back into the hopper for at least 5 mins to get all air pockets out. Tip for graco larger compressor would really make it stand out


----------



## CrazyTaper (Oct 9, 2007)

I made the same mistake when I bought mine. Thinking I could spray basements with it. This machine will only spray splatter finishes, orange peel, or some people like to call knock-down. It will not take the place of rolling the mud on by hand.


----------

